# The Washer Flyer Farm House - Cambridgeshire June 2014



## staticnomad (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, I am hoping that this one will be new to you all. This place has been used for storage after it's abandonment. The building looks to be pretty unstable now, and I dare not venture up the stairs!! I loved the old washer dryer, things now just don't have the style that they used to. Apologies for the lack of photographic skill. Anyway, hope that it is interest to some of you 


DSCF4498 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4500 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4515 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4524 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4532 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4537 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4538 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4541 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4548 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4553 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4560 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4564 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4567 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4569 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4576 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4579 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4583 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4586 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4594 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4596 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4609 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4612 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4615 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4620 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4622 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4624 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4626 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4630 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4647 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4650 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4651 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4657 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4661 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4667 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4672 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4682 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4687 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4690 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4715 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4718 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4723 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4725 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4727 by staticnomad..., on Flickr​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 18, 2014)

Excellent little set thank you..think he liked his remote control planes


----------



## staticnomad (Jun 18, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Excellent little set thank you..think he liked his remote control planes



Haha, you know it  Cheers mate.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 18, 2014)

great find, would love to see whats up stairs


----------



## Big C (Jun 18, 2014)

Looking at the first few pictures, I'd never of expected all that lot to be in there.. Well good.
Cheers.


----------



## staticnomad (Jun 18, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> great find, would love to see whats up stairs



I'd love to get up there too. My foot enlarged the hole at the bottom of the stairs as soon as I had put the slightest bit of weight down, so I am thinking that climbing them is just asking for trouble


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

I love the banjo!
great find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 18, 2014)

Your photos are fine mate, just quite a lot of them
thats a good find that, good work


----------



## staticnomad (Jun 18, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Your photos are fine mate, just quite a lot of them
> thats a good find that, good work



Cheers dude, and yeah fair point... I'll dial the photo numbers back a bit for the next post


----------



## pabala (Jun 19, 2014)

hope you dont mind me saying, that owl seems to take the focus away from the photos. I couldnt concentrate looking at photos, it distracted me o((((((


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 19, 2014)

nice set mate, good effort and documented almost all the place (minus upstairs - for obvious reasons) this shows it all which is a nice change of pace, so good stuff in my book


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 19, 2014)

Great effort fella, nice little mooch there...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Great find,the model planes are a first for me and nice too,brill pics.


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 20, 2014)

Wicked mate, love it.... I agree that washer dryer is awesome 
The photos are good bud !!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 20, 2014)

pabala said:


> hope you dont mind me saying, that owl seems to take the focus away from the photos. I couldnt concentrate looking at photos, it distracted me o((((((



Have to agree with this - I hate watermarks on photos - makes me switch right off and that is probably the largest one I've ever seen - utterly ruins some very nice images.

Great place - thanks for sharing


----------



## gingrove (Jun 22, 2014)

Judderman62 said:


> Have to agree with this - I hate watermarks on photos - makes me switch right off and that is probably the largest one I've ever seen - utterly ruins some very nice images.
> 
> Great place - thanks for sharing



Sorry have to agree with Judderman why do people need watermarks anyway?


----------



## Badger (Jun 22, 2014)

Great stuff, I like the back of the washing machine-why does it have two belts though? Surely one would give the same drive? Who leaves things like model planes and left handed bass guitars laying about? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Potter (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, that washer dryer looks great.
I'd not noticed it was left handed, I was more surprised it was still there.


----------



## wrx0211 (Jun 28, 2014)

great find.....to many photos...whats that all about....surely the more interesting photos the better....i would be in there for ages taking photos.....


----------

